# Picture Size when posting.



## Greg Rempe (Mar 1, 2007)

I wanted to ask all of you that post big pics on the site to post thumbnails instead of the big pics...2 reasons...some people still have dial-up and that kills them...the other is that the bigger pics eat up my bandwidth allowance for the month. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 2, 2007)

*Let me try this out...*


----------



## Unity (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Let me try this out...*



			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

>


Wow, Larry, that's the same kind of mixing bowls we have. They're like cast iron, virtually indestructible.   





--John  8)
(Not sure who gave us the set as a wedding present -- 46 years ago.   )


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 2, 2007)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> So larry which code did you use.  Photobucket has three options.



It's not Photobucket, so I can't help you.  It's Webshots... they also have three options, and I tried two before I found the right one.  Go ahead and try one of the three... if it isn't the right one, edit your message and use the second, and then the third if necessary.  In my case, the first option only showed the thumbnail, but you couldn't click on it to get to the full size picture. The second option is the one that worked.


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Let me try this out...*



			
				Unity said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



46? I thought I was doing good with 35 (in May).

I also have a "Texas Ware" plastic bowl like the one Rachel Ray uses. 





She, however, uses hers for all the scraps that will go into the compost heap.


----------



## john a (Mar 3, 2007)

*Posting Thumbnails from PhotoBucket*

*To post thumbnails from PhotoBucket:

Open desired album

At bottom of page click on â€œSelect/Unselect Allâ€*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Off topic...but that there's some good looking food John!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/ ... uns012.jpg


pretty sure this wouldn't pass DHEC regulations ...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/hossbbq/fall06guns012.jpg
> 
> 
> pretty sure this wouldn't pass DHEC regulations ...



 :ROFL  [smilie=a_rolling.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 4, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3strgqlm]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/hossbbq/fall06guns012.jpg
> 
> 
> pretty sure this wouldn't pass DHEC regulations ...


who is that...  a young meatloaf?   [/quote:3strgqlm]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 21, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm going to cook it tomorrow night.  if i open it up and it stinks real bad it'll go in the trash.


Holy Wrong Thread BatBrian!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm going to cook it tomorrow night.  if i open it up and it stinks real bad it'll go in the trash.


Me thinks someone got into the burbon last night


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL a few bourbons never hurt nobody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 25, 2007)

bumping


----------



## Buffarilo (Oct 6, 2007)

*test*

Test for this even pictures I told JB I would publish


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: test*



			
				Buffarilo said:
			
		

> Test for this even pictures I told JB I would publish



Looks good man!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 4, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> LOL a few bourbons never hurt nobody


Oh yea it HAS! (Oinktoberfest 2006)


----------

